# CKS rental center-demo kayak sale



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

All of our demo kayaks are now on sale. Most are hardly used and in excellent condition. Here is a link. 

http://www.whitewatertube.com/Kayaks-and-Accessories_c_20.html


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

And to pre plan for selling your gear direct to the public this summer, click here

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f13/cks-summer-swap-and-sale-august-13th-2011-a-38935.html


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Click HERE for the schedule of the Storewide Sale and Swap


----------

